# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Tulevaisuuden kehitys edellyttää suunnitelmaa.

## lapinpoika

:Wink:   Hei.

Mielestäni Suomen rataverkon kehittäminen tulevien 20-50 vuoden periodilla edellyttää selkeätä suunnitelmaa, määrätietoista rakentamista, riippumatta siitä miten loppujen lopuksi matkustajamäärät kasvavat tai supistuvat. Hyvin toimiva rataverkko lisää matkustajia siellä missä on tilaa ja on mukava asua. Tulevaisuudessa rajaton Eurooppa luultavasti tarvitsee maa-alueita missä ihmiset voivat asua ja tuskin siltä välttyy Lapin selkosetkaan, vaikka nyt onkin menossa aikamoinen maalta-pako.
Jos ajattelen miten Suomen rataverkkoa olisi kehitettävä niin rakentaisin Suomen pystysuuntaan kaksi päärataa, toisen lähteväksi Turusta ja toisen Kotkasta. Turun rata nousisi Länsipuolta pohjoiseen, Turku, Tampere, Seinäjoki ja  Ouluun, ja siitä Tornion kautta länsirajaa käsivarteen. Kuten nyt osin meneekin.
Taas ns.itärata lähtisi Kotkasta Kouvolaan, ja nousisi nykyistä Kouvola, Mikkeli, Iisalmi, Kajaanin kautta Kuusamoon. Kuusamosta Sallaan ja ja siitä itärajaa Ivaloon saakka.
Helsingistä pitäisin pikayhteyden Tampereelle, Turkuun ja (Kouvolaan)Kotkaan. Sieltä itäjuna Venäjälle.
Oulusta kannattaisi rakentaa vinorata Pudasjärven, Taivalkosken, Kuusamon reitille.
Rovaniemeltä nykyinen Tornio-reitti ja lisäksi Kemijärven kautta Ivaloon.
Tuon Lapin osuuden voisi itärajan osalta kääntää Sallasta Kemijärvelle jolloin Kemijärveltä jatkuisi Ivaloon eikä rautatie kulkisi Sallasta itärajaa pitkin.
Turku-Oulu-Tornio, väli pitäisi olla kahdella kiskoparilla, samoin itäraja aina Kajaaniin asti. Siitä ylöspäin riittäisi yksi kiskopari.
Itärajan osalta voisi sitten lapin osuutta jatkaa Venäjälle ja  Kuolan niemimaan suuntaan. Samoin länsirajalta Ruotsin ja Pohjois-Norjan suuntaan. Eräänlainen neljän maan pohjoinen rataverkko vaakasuunnassa, Kuolan niemimaalta Norjan merelle asti.
Suomen rataverkko supistuu ja kutistuu jos pitkän aikavälin tavoitteita ei ole olemassa. Rautatie on monin osin järkevä tapa kuljettaa ihmisiä ja tavaroita, puuta ja kiveä, kunhan vain niitä on olemassa. Ja paljon tulisi työtä ja työpaikkoja rataverkon rakentamisessa vuosikymmenien saatossa. Kunhan vain joku päättäjä uskaltaisi lyödä pöytään 50-vuoden kehitys-suunnitelmaehdotuksen. niin asiat lähtisi silloin etenemään paljon paremmin.

----------

